# فودافول ...تمنع أستخدام أرقام موبينيل ..في موقعها الرسمي ..



## FADY_TEMON (7 ديسمبر 2009)

في نقطة التسجيل لشركة فودافول ...تم حظر أستخدام أرقام موبينيل ..والله وأعلم الخطوة الجية أيه ..







وجه واحد وكتب رقم موبينيل في الموقع ...






​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههه*

*ياعم ده انا افتكرت بجد*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
فودافول دى اكيد شركة بتفتح فى الصيام بس


----------



## FADY_TEMON (7 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه*
> 
> *ياعم ده انا افتكرت بجد*​



لا دنا بس حبيت أتريق علي فودافوان 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (7 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فودافول دى اكيد شركة بتفتح فى الصيام بس



أكيد يا عاشقة ..بتفتح في الصيام ...
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

رائعه جدا

شكرا ليكم

اصله ذكى​


----------



## مريم12 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكلك موبينيل
هههههههههه
قريب نعمل شبكة لموبنيل و نمنع دخول فودافون
ههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا فادى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*جميله بجد *
*ميرسى ليك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *شكلك موبينيل
> هههههههههه
> قريب نعمل شبكة لموبنيل و نمنع دخول فودافون
> ههههههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا فادى​*



ميرسي يا مريم ..أنا فعلاً موبينيل ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *جميله بجد *
> *ميرسى ليك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



مبسزط أنها عجبتك يا كوكو ...
​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*موبينيل وبس  انا عندى انتماء

شكرا فادى*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *موبينيل وبس  انا عندى انتماء
> 
> شكرا فادى*​



ونا معااااكي 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 مارس 2010)

أيه مفيش حد فودا عجبه الموضوع ..بجد جتلي الفكرة ونفذت علي طوول
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عاوزين كمان شركه تكون موبينيل زايها كده 
شكرا يا فادي ياعسل


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 مارس 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عاوزين كمان شركه تكون موبينيل زايها كده
> شكرا يا فادي ياعسل



العفو يا روميو نورت الموضوع ..
​


----------

